# Godin Core CT - Holy Crap!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

My good friend and fellow forumite Greco and I went to P.A. Music in Brantford today just to look around and I noticed a couple of the new Godin Core CT models (one had P90's, the other HB's). Very Les Paul like in design but with some really nice distinctions. I'd seen the NAMM previews for the "Summit" model and initially thought these were them. They aren't as the Summit will street at around $1500 and has a more distinct carve and more "appointments". These guys were only $895. The first thing I noticed was that it was very light compared to your average LP. The body is cedar and is very resonant unplugged. All of the body contours are rounded making it quite comfortable to hold and play. I decided to plug it in to see if it sounded as good as the looks promised. (I tried the humbucker model)
Wow! I first put it through a Fender Deluxe Reverb re-issue and played all settings through the cleanness of that amp. It sounded fantastic! After that I thought I'd try some "dirt" and put it through a Marshall DSL 15 (just happened to be underneath the DLR) and it sounded equally good with some "hair" on it. At a price of $895 I was tempted even though I need another guitar like I need another asshole! I'd have to say anyone in the market for a LP or LP type guitar to give this one a try. I was mightily impressed by this model. For that price it sonically competes with anything Gibson is putting out at even three times the price! The guys at P.A. are really a cool bunch. (I have no affiliation, just giving props where they're due). 










Here's a link to the guitar. 
http://www.godinguitars.com/godin_15_core_ct.html


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool guitar!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice looking guitar.

I noticed that there is one Godin Pick-up and the others are SDs. You'd think they would have made them all, if they made any.

I find the texture of the fretboard off-putting (it's just different), but I've always felt the build quality was good; I would take that over my Larrivee look-wise any day.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It seems that they are available in a bound and "unbound" (but a bit more obviously carved) body.
Personally, I like the binding.



















I was certainly impressed, but can't add much more than hamstrung has written. 
These certainly seem to be an excellent bang for the buck.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Very nice looking guitar.
> 
> I noticed that there is one Godin Pick-up and the others are SDs. You'd think they would have made them all, if they made any.
> 
> I find the texture of the fretboard off-putting (it's just different), but I've always felt the build quality was good; I would take that over my Larrivee look-wise any day.


I thought the pickup config was a bit strange too but they both sound great in this guitar.

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> It seems that they are available in a bound and "unbound" (but a bit more obviously carved) body.
> Personally, I like the binding.


It's the same guitar. They're all bound, it's just a slight change in angle for those two pics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> It's the same guitar. They're all bound, it's just a slight change in angle for those two pics.


OOOPS....must be the influence of the wine I had with supper...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I noticed that there is one Godin Pick-up and the others are SDs. You'd think they would have made them all, if they made any.


They have done this on a number of their guitars. It seems they are trying to get a certain sound and use different pickups to get what they want. They make great pickups but they can't cover all the bases.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> OOOPS....must be the influence of the wine I had with supper...LOLDave


Your pics had me fooled too and I didn't have any wine with supper.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, I'd be tempted to try one of these out, they sure look good.

I've been sniffing around some of those Richmond models too, some also come with SD pickups.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> OOOPS....must be the influence of the wine I had with supper...LOL
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave





Guitar101 said:


> Your pics had me fooled too and I didn't have any wine with supper.


Me too and on Godin's site it's hard to tell if they are bound unless you click on the small pics and zoom them to large pics.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They make good guitars, but I've never found a neck i liked


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Me too and on Godin's site it's hard to tell if they are bound unless you click on the small pics and zoom them to large pics.


I think they presented the two angles to show in the first that they are bound and the second to show the contours. Each pic on its own doesn't show both well.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

They look great. I spotted them on the Godin website when they announced the 2015 models. Never seen one in the flesh though but the day I do I know I'll have a hard time resist temptation!

- - - Updated - - -

Drool material below!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ocean7 said:


> They look great. I spotted them on the Godin website when they announced the 2015 models. Never seen one in the flesh though but the day I do I know I'll have a hard time resist temptation!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Drool material below!


That is an interesting bound top. I can't remember seeing another guitar with a rounded edge and being bound at the same time.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Budda said:


> They make good guitars, but I've never found a neck i liked


I agree - the necks tend to be thin and oval shaped. I played the older matte version of these - they had the more pronounced upper bout shape. These look much nicer. The one I tried sounded great, but the neck was a turn-off. If they ever start making a thicker neck on these they'll attract a lot of Big G traffic their way.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh FINALLY Godin came up with a better looking DC. I like the binding version. Looking forward to checking one of these out. I hope they do a trans black version. Trapezoid inlays would be a nice improvement


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll definitely give that bound black a test run when I see one. What a beauty!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is this the closest they've got to a traditional Les Paul shape or does something else in the lineup come closer?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They are nice--I also like the ones they make with 3 P-90's, but overall would prefer a P-90 in the neck & a humbucker at the bridge.
But they'd probably make that if you ordered it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Is this the closest they've got to a traditional Les Paul shape or does something else in the lineup come closer?


it's the closest to date AFAIK


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Is this the closest they've got to a traditional Les Paul shape or does something else in the lineup come closer?


There's this at twice the cost (still pretty damn nice looking though)...









http://www.godinguitars.com/godin_15_summit.html


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Handsome instrument. Lucky for Mr. Godin that Gibson lost the lawsuit against PRS for the Single-cut.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

If you have a mint strat/tele, this kijiji ad is looking for a trade.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakvi...at/1078655400?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Great looking guitars!

I could use something with P90s ...


----------

